# Stout - OG 1.055 has stopped at 1.020



## New_guy (28/2/13)

Hi,

G&G fresh Wort Oatmeal Stout Kit

OG was 1.055

Wyeast 1084

It had a rapid ferment for 4 days now krausen has disappeared and it has sat at 1.020 for 2 days now

Is it likely that its going to halt at 1.020? Is that expected for a stout?

cheers


----------



## Charst (28/2/13)

1020 sounds a bit too high and id rouse the yeast but best bet is to call G&G and ask them about their kit. They could give you an idea of the mashing procedure and an estimate of the FG. FG will depend on yeast.

did you notice a temp drop coinciding with the ferment stalling?


----------



## New_guy (28/2/13)

Charst said:


> 1020 sounds a bit too high and id rouse the yeast but best bet is to call G&G and ask them about their kit. They could give you an idea of the mashing procedure and an estimate of the FG. FG will depend on yeast.
> 
> did you notice a temp drop coinciding with the ferment stalling?


No - the temp didn't really drop - steady 22 - a bit high possibly?
Good idea to call G&G 
I would presume it should hit 1.010 or 1.008?


----------



## fcmcg (28/2/13)

Seeing my name is on this fresh wort kit ,
Can I ask if you did a starter ?
22 may also be a bit high....may be some fusel with the Irish ale yeast 
Have you done a force ferment to see if its finished ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## bigandhairy (28/2/13)

I'd definitely give it a gently but thorough rouse, 1020 seems too high (depending on yeast health and mash regime). All things being equal and simliar to my experiences with stouts and 1084 I would imagine it would drop to about 1012ish, asking G&G will definitely help if they are know a projected FG figure but I reckon it's most likely gonna be less than 1020. In my experience rousing most UK ale yeasts at what seems to be the end of the ferment will usually gain a couple of points but ideally I'd reckon you want to get it down a bit more than that.

bah

P.S. 22 degs is fine IMO


----------



## New_guy (28/2/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Seeing my name is on this fresh wort kit ,
> Can I ask if you did a starter ?
> 22 may also be a bit high....may be some fusel with the Irish ale yeast
> Have you done a force ferment to see if its finished ?
> ...


Cheers Ferg - I did the wyeast as directed on the pack and poured it into the fermenter 
Ahh what's a force ferment? 
Appreciate any feedback 
Ps sample tastes great - really good chocolate / dark malt / coffee flavour


----------



## New_guy (28/2/13)

bigandhairy said:


> I'd definitely give it a gently but thorough rouse, 1020 seems too high (depending on yeast health and mash regime). All things being equal and simliar to my experiences with stouts and 1084 I would imagine it would drop to about 1012ish, asking G&G will definitely help if they are know a projected FG figure but I reckon it's most likely gonna be less than 1020. In my experience rousing most UK ale yeasts at what seems to be the end of the ferment will usually gain a couple of points but ideally I'd reckon you want to get it down a bit more than that.
> 
> bah
> 
> P.S. 22 degs is fine IMO


Any tips on what I actually do? Do I swirl the fermenter ?


----------



## bigandhairy (28/2/13)

New_guy said:


> Any tips on what I actually do? Do I swirl the fermenter ?


Some people will clean and sanatise a spoon and without splashing gentle stir the wort. I just pick it up by the indents on the side, leaving the lid on, and swish it side to side until I see the yeast re-suspend into the wort. By swishing I mean; the fermenter is between my feet when I pick it up (only a few inches off the ground) then turn it back and forth (like a bus driver at the wheel, lol) trying not to splash it. With the cover still on and no direct contact with oxygen a little splashing shouldn't hurt but I try to avoid it.

bah


----------



## New_guy (28/2/13)

bigandhairy said:


> Some people will clean and sanatise a spoon and without splashing gentle stir the wort. I just pick it up by the indents on the side, leaving the lid on, and swish it side to side until I see the yeast re-suspend into the wort. By swishing I mean; the fermenter is between my feet when I pick it up (only a few inches off the ground) then turn it back and forth (like a bus driver at the wheel, lol) trying not to splash it. With the cover still on and no direct contact with oxygen a little splashing shouldn't hurt but I try to avoid it.
> 
> bah


Okay - will give that a go - thanks


----------



## Truman42 (1/3/13)

A force ferment is where you take some of the wort and put it into an empty stubbie and cover with gladwrap or foil then shake the shit out of it. Shake it again every 6 hours or so and after a day or two check the gravity to see if its dropped any further. If it has you still have some sugaz left in the wort to be gobbled by the yeast. If not its done.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/3/13)

I'm got the same thing happening to a Thomas Coopers Irish Stout toucan at the moment, it's been stuck on 1018 for a few days.

I've swirled the fermenter a few times but no change. Might try a fast ferment.


----------



## zindello (1/3/13)

Whatever you do, don't do what I did and open it up and stir it with a spoon.

I discovered the hard way that's just begging for an infection.


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm got the same thing happening to a Thomas Coopers Irish Stout toucan at the moment, it's been stuck on 1018 for a few days.
> 
> I've swirled the fermenter a few times but no change. Might try a fast ferment.


Hi BDD
Without knowing you full recipe and starting gravity, 1018 might not be out of the question. As is my understanding toucans/liquid malts won't ferment as low as dried malts etc. If you use your starting gravity and work out your attenuation you'll have a better idea where your at. Also as said you could try a forced ferment. 

bah


----------



## New_guy (1/3/13)

I swirled the fermenter and agitated all the yeast - when will (if any) change is SG occur? I swirled it about 24 hours ago


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/3/13)

@ New_guy, I'd wait another couple of days and then see if there is any change.





bigandhairy said:


> Hi BDD
> Without knowing you full recipe and starting gravity, 1018 might not be out of the question. As is my understanding toucans/liquid malts won't ferment as low as dried malts etc. If you use your starting gravity and work out your attenuation you'll have a better idea where your at. Also as said you could try a forced ferment.
> 
> bah


Thanks bigandhairy, it's just the cans and kit yeast. OG was 1048.

Last time I did it I thought the FG went lower, but my record keeping is so shit, I'm relying on my memory, which is even more shit.


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

I'd leave it for a few more days, as a standard rule of thumb I like to leave my ales for 14 days. If it were me in your shoes I'd leave it until the 14th day, swirl a couple more times beforehand (but not the day you're gonna do a gravity reading). The beer will be better off having been in the fermenter for an extra couple of days rather than out of the fermenter a couple of days too soon. If at this stage the gravity has dropped a couple of points and remained steady theres probably not much more it's gonna do, you could also try raising the temp up a couple of degrees after you swirl it but given that it fermented at 22 it most likely won't have any impact. Don't rush it, particular if it has slowed before FG, you really don't want to keg it (or especially bottle it) early if the yeast has still got a little bit of work to do.

bah

P.S. Have you calibrated your hydrometer?


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> @ New_guy, I'd wait another couple of days and then see if there is any change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi BDD,

At 63% apparent attenuation I'm thinking it hasn't finished yet. What temp.
bah

edit: disregard yeast question


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/3/13)

bigandhairy said:


> Hi BDD,
> 
> At 63% apparent attenuation I'm thinking it hasn't finished yet. What temp.
> bah
> ...


7 days at 19 deg, racked into secondary and so far 8 days at ambient approx 24 -25 deg.


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> 7 days at 19 deg, racked into secondary and so far 8 days at ambient approx 24 -25 deg.


I wouldn't have racked until I was happy primary ferment was completed, but you have so you'll have work with what you've got. It might be the case that your yeast conked, given that I'm assuming you removed alot of it when transfering. I'd be hesitant swirling the secondary in an effort to rouse the yeast as there's probably a good bit of oxygen in the secondary (unless your secondary is a purged with CO2. 

Are you bottling or kegging?

bah


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/3/13)

I usually always rack while there are still a few gravity points to go before FG.

I read something, somewhere, by someone who seemed to make sense at the time, about the yeast benefitting from it, somehow. 

This is the first time I've had a stuck ferment, if indeed I have one.

I keg and bottle the rest, usually end up with half a dozen stubbies. Might just keg this one.


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

Yeah, if kegging it wont matter from a safety point of view. I dont bottle but if I did I'd in this instance I might think twice. Notch it up to experience. With regards to racking prior to FG; everyone's got their own technique/process that they're happy with. I wouldn't do it that way but thats just me, YMMV. 

bah


----------



## New_guy (1/3/13)

Ahh er ok - I have swirled it (last night) today it has dropped to 1.016 (2 points) ......


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

How many days in total has it been in fermenter?


----------



## New_guy (1/3/13)

It went in last Friday - so 7 days has only moved 2 point - 1.018 to 1.016 in last 3 days


----------



## New_guy (1/3/13)

Shit maths - clearly it dropped 4 points


----------



## bigandhairy (1/3/13)

I'd swirl it one or two more times over the next 4-5 days. It might quite possibly drop another 2 points which would give 75% attenuation which would be about spot on. Again don't rush it, if it drops another couple points in the next couple of days then give it a couple of days for the yeast to clean up after itself and it should be a good ferment.

bah


----------



## New_guy (2/3/13)

Thanks BaH,

1.015 today - being the impatient bastard I am i planned to bottle today but I will leave in to next weekend and swirl it in the mean time. 
Will the body and mouthfeel improve with time? The sample had a good flavour balance but tasted kinda thin? Does that make sense?


----------



## New_guy (2/3/13)

i'll stop hounding ya now - cheers


----------



## bigandhairy (2/3/13)

Yea, I reckon you'll find mouthfeel will be fine after its carbed and given a couple of days to settle after being kegged. If it finishes at 1015 it should have a good amount of body left in the beer, depending on original ingredients/mash temp etc. Buy I'd say it'll be fine. I often notice the same thing from hydro samples but find once carbed and ready for drinking there is no issue. 

Good luck with it, hope you enjoy it

bah


----------



## bigandhairy (2/3/13)

New_guy said:


> i'll stop hounding ya now - cheers


No probs at all


----------

